# Help needed on an old AT case + PSU



## Unknown55 (Aug 4, 2005)

A friend of mine has a business computer that is very old. It has an AT PSU and case etc. The thing is we want to shift all the guts of the old system into a new ATX case + PSU. Ive found a cable that will convert the ATX PSU to AT so it can plug into the motherboard, but what about the actual power button, am i going to run into problems there? Is there anything else i have to consider.

Thanks.


----------



## boji (Jul 14, 2005)

i have tinkered with many old cases. i have cut the backs to make way for atx plates and actually made switches from pieces of metal and plastic. but this was to put atx parts in an old at case. why would you want to downgrade a good case, lol? 

i would look in the motherboard specs for possible power-up modes before i did anything else. you will need to set the bios setting for that depending on what you do. worst case i see is that you would set it to come on by actually switching on the power supply in the back. 

this is like the mirror image of everything i have ever done. all backwards!


----------



## Unknown55 (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah i know it sounds odd but i have to make it work somehow. 

Anyone else with more ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If the case has a reset button you should be able to turn it into a power on button.


----------

